# Peak hours San francisco



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

So i just started lyft on a new car that i qualify pdb for now, but my peak hours and pdb in general looks kind of lame. Will it improve, is it just temporary?

My window of time to get peak rides is small as fuark (ill post a pic)


----------



## mjyousse (Dec 7, 2016)

That's so weird, my peaks hours a different. For Friday and Sat they are 7-9AM , 4PM-3AM and Sunday from 9AM-12AM and 4-7 PM

If you got the car for only Lyft, you made the same mistake I did bro..


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

I think everyone has different peak hours and surge amounts.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Aharm said:


> So i just started lyft on a new car that i qualify pdb for now, but my peak hours and pdb in general looks kind of lame. Will it improve, is it just temporary?
> 
> My window of time to get peak rides is small as fuark (ill post a pic)
> View attachment 127072


You somehow got the hellish SoCal-style peak hours.

Down here, most people who got em tried em once or twice then stopped bothering.

It's inhumane is what it is.


----------

